# Ashley Biden Tape: VP's Daughter Allegedly Doing Cocaine



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Ashley Biden Tape: VP's Daughter Allegedly Doing Cocaine *

_*New York Post:*
A friend of the daughter of Vice President Joseph Biden is attempting to hawk a videotape that he claims shows Ashley Biden snorting cocaine at a house party this month in Delaware.

An anonymous male "friend" of Biden took the video, said Thomas Dunlap, a lawyer representing the seller. Dunlap and another man claiming to be a lawyer showed The Post about 90 seconds of 43-minute tape, saying it was legally obtained and that Biden was aware she was being filmed. The 
Post refused to pay for the video.

*Read the whole story: New York Post*

_


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't care if you like her fathers politics or not. You act like her friend just to publicly screw her over?! Seems like the move of a cowardly bastard to me.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Sorry lady, associate yourself with douchebags and you learn lessons like this.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

_"The Post refused to pay for the video."_

Because for whatever reason these liberal moonbat newspapers are protecting these insane democrats on there quest for socialsim. Maybe they will regret it when obama and his minions take government control of all forms of media.... Oh wait, theyve already started, if you denounce socialism your a racist, just look Rush Limbaugh, Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity, what filthy racists.....

Now is the time in my statment where I would say, What is this world coming to? Unfortunately, I know the answer and I dont like it very much.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mikey682 said:


> Sorry lady, associate yourself with douchebags and you learn lessons like this.


 She cant help her dad is a democrat and hjangs with scuzz bags...oh wait you mean her junkie friends.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

CJIS said:


> _The _
> _Post refused to pay for the video._


Think they would have paid for a video of Barbara & Jenna Bush blowing some lines?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Think they would have paid for a video of Barbara & Jenna Bush blowing some lines?


Hey, all Jenna did was have a few brews. I guess if daddy's running mate can take a few lines, why can she?

Unlike the children of the President, I don't believe the VP's kids get Secret Service protection, who by the way, would never have let such a thing happen as embarrasment prevention being one of the four intrensic missions of personal protection details.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Unlike the children of the President, I don't believe the VP's kids get Secret Service protection, who by the way, would never have let such a thing happen--embarrasment prevention being one of the four intrensic missions of personal protection details.


The Secret Service couldn't stop the Bush twins from getting bagged with fake ID's at a restaurant in Texas.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> The Secret Service couldn't stop the Bush twins from getting bagged with fake ID's at a restaurant in Texas.


 Touche. However, I'd add I think that fake ID use and doing lines are in two separate realms of deviant conduct.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Touche. However, I'd add I think that fake ID use and doing lines are in two separate realms of deviant conduct.


Puts the bodyguards in a tough spot, too- if one of them sees a protectee with narcotics, do they arrest them? Turn them in? Forget about it?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hawk19 said:


> Puts the bodyguards in a tough spot, too- if one of them sees a protectee with narcotics, do they arrest them? Turn them in? Forget about it?


 I'm assuming give them a smack, flush the drugs and dare them to tell daddy is what usually happens! Just my guess.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

How can they have a problem with her doing a few lines when the jackass in charge stated he himself used to do it. I believe I quote him in one of my sig lines.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hawk19 said:


> Puts the bodyguards in a tough spot, too- if one of them sees a protectee with narcotics, do they arrest them? Turn them in? Forget about it?


UNless theyre commiting murder, you keep your mouth shut.If you cant deal with it you talk to your team leader/supervisor.IF your on a protection detail your priority is the principles safety and its tough to protect someone that is always trying to sneak away and hide from you, that doesnt mean you front for them or buy their dope.
AS an aside all that should be spelled out to the principle up front as far as expectations/privacy.IMHO


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> UNless theyre commiting murder, you keep your mouth shut.If you cant deal with it you talk to your team leader/supervisor.IF your on a protection detail your priority is the principles safety and its tough to protect someone that is always trying to sneak away and hide from you, that doesnt mean you front for them or buy their dope.
> AS an aside all that should be spelled out to the principle up front as far as expectations/privacy.IMHO


Spot on from what I learned too, JAP.

I was always taught mission priority was the prevention of:
_1) Assasination,_
_2) Kidnapping,_
_3) Injury,_
_4) Embarrasment_
in that order.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Personally I dont think the behavior of any politicians kid should be newsworthy unless they are killed, kidnapped or murder someone. I do feel that the same amount of negative media that was and still is being thrown at Palins family would be justified but we all know that will never happen.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Come on now were are talking liberal Democrats here. If Sir Ted can kill a girl and be a drunk, our Commander N, Chief admits drug use in his youth who are we to hold the VP's daughter for a little coke.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

As much as I don't like Biden. I could care less if his 27 year old daughter did something bad. Its not like he is directly responsible for her actions under the law if she was underage.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

You all do realize that News Corp owns the NY Post. Thats rupert's baby, also owner of fox news. 

As others have said, consider the source and their ethics for running this type of story.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hey, all Jenna did was have a few brews. I guess if daddy's running mate can take a few lines, why can she?
> 
> Unlike the children of the President, I don't believe the VP's kids get Secret Service protection, who by the way, would never have let such a thing happen as embarrasment prevention being one of the four intrensic missions of personal protection details.


She may or may not, I know that if the children of the VP are under 16 then they get it but if Ashley Biden has it is a toss up and as was said here, if she had a detail they probably just kept their mouths shut. The Post either balked at the incredibly high price tag (250K) and just really didn't care the administration is giving them so many head lines without their children now screwing up.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

A bunch of democrat kids partying together? Probably just snorting more Kool-aid powder....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree. I also think that 16 year old's, whose mothers could possibly be vice presidents shouldn't be getting knocked up........

....I think it's safe to say that these politicians need to get their kids in check these days, regardless to what side they are on.



OfficerObie59 said:


> Touche. However, I'd add I think that fake ID use and doing lines are in two separate realms of deviant conduct.


----------

